# A competitor is asking for advice



## selo (Jul 10, 2015)

Many times otger photographers ussually starters asks for advicr on how you did something. Lime we print on cd/dvd and someone asked us how we did that or did we let some company print it for us... a simple google search with how to print on cd or etc. would give you the answer u are looking for...

Ussually we are nice and just give a little clue on where to look for... however more and more photographers ask us advice.

So my question would you answer these sort of question, would you give them little clues or just ignore there messages?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 10, 2015)

Well you could be a compeditor at this point, how would you like us to answer your question?


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have an apprentice that has been with me for over a year.  She is starting her own photography business doing exactly what I do since she knows exactly how I do it (I taught her).  However, I never see her as my competitor.  She will shoot differently, price point will be different, and there are plenty of weddings for both of us to book.    I don't take on everyone as my apprentice, only certain ones who I know that will put in the work and has the potential.


----------



## selo (Jul 10, 2015)

@gryphonslair99 got me there... ... there are many photographers giving information on youtube etc.. but they make money from it.. either by promoting their website or selling training programs etc.. but i am not a direct conpetitor of yours i doubt your clients will pick me instead of you as he photographer... unless we were working in same area for the same market..


----------



## Overread (Jul 10, 2015)

You've several options:

1) Don't answer
2) Answer or hint
3) Start a training program and charge money for tuition
4) Take on a few interns - again same as point 3 but restricted to in-person local only whilst training could be personal local or online. 


At the end of the day its good to have a healthy relationship with the "competition" because there will be times when you might need their services; say you're injured or accidentally end up double booked or have a family emergency - anything could happen where you need another local professional. 

Thus its good to maintain a polite and respectful manner. "newbies" up and coming are a mixed bag - some will be worth it and some won't; many won't even make it past just charging a few local friends for a few services. 



I would say if you've getting a lot of interest start charging and teaching and providing a more in-depth service as if you're getting a lot it suggests you've got a local market keen to learn that you can tap-into.


----------



## selo (Jul 10, 2015)

@Overread 
great answer.. we have some competitor friends where we do share information with. In hard times like a broke  lens etc we just borrow frm eacht others. I dont rly call them competitors even though we do same work there is plenty for both of us.

As for newbies you are right.. most of them wont do research and wont develop there skills in any way and get stuck doing photoshoots for cheap etc.

I guess it depends on the information you will give.. if it would harm your business than dont tell.. 

We are thinking of doing workshops and training... but are not ready for it yet


----------



## Overread (Jul 10, 2015)

Yep - one thing you can do that's a bit of trick is to have a formal training program, but to limit students heavily. Then whenever someone asks you questions you can refer them to the training program. Yes its got the limited places so they might not actually get into it; but at the same time it gives you a good justification for not simply passing on information when requested. It's a nice way to say "no" without closing doors fully and without seeming rude. 

Training is certainly a new thing and its not as simple as just telling people information. It's a skill unto itself and, like all things, the better you do it the better it will go for you and the students. So you might also find that to run any teaching you might want to do some learning/lessons in teaching yourself so that you have the skills and tools to be an effective teacher.


----------



## Didereaux (Jul 10, 2015)

selo said:


> Many times otger photographers ussually starters asks for advicr on how you did something. Lime we print on cd/dvd and someone asked us how we did that or did we let some company print it for us... a simple google search with how to print on cd or etc. would give you the answer u are looking for...
> 
> Ussually we are nice and just give a little clue on where to look for... however more and more photographers ask us advice.
> 
> So my question would you answer these sort of question, would you give them little clues or just ignore there messages?




The most important thing to remember is this:  It is far better for someone to owe you a favor , than the reverse.   You never know when you may need a favor, or when you may learn something from them.   I am addressing only those non-jackasses.   ( and also remember that it is highly unlikely you know anything that cannot be learned elsewhere with a minimum of effort)


----------



## selo (Jul 10, 2015)

@Didereaux  Indeed you can learn a lot by just watching videos on youtube, reading books, magazines, blogs, web articles etc etc... there are so many ways to learn something, but most people are too lazy to do some minimal research and you also have those people that rich a certain point and think 'ok I know everything now".... well those people ussually dont get any succes at some point...

@Overread I am not even close for having the skill to be teaching someone. I got zero experience teaching a class, i deff need some courses before i can think off becoming a teacher. But I love helping people, so if im ready to teach students I will probably love to do it..

Thanks all for the great answers!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 10, 2015)

If they are asking techincal quesitons about photography or some aspect connected to the photography where is the harm in telling them?  I sincerely doubt that what you have to tell them is a great secret fo the photography world.  

Frankly, I could tell you how to program in COBOL.  (why you would want to I don't know)  The question is, even with the knowledge, do you have the skill to do so?  

If they are asking about what you make a year, business model etc. then that is a different story.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 10, 2015)

You could have competitors or you could have potential allies (cooperators).  In my business, I have several companies locally who are either competitors, or cooperators.  We know each other's work, we respect their organizations, when we find ourselves with a common prospect, we focus on what each of us can contribute (ie, no back-stabbing or disparaging).  Whoever wins the confidence of the customer, we know the winner will do a good job and the customer will be in good hands.  On some projects, we hire them, and sometimes they hire us.  It doesn't have to be cut-throat.  

As for technical advice, if the customer's well-being is at stake, we share information.  It does our industry no good to have unhappy customers.


----------



## Overread (Jul 10, 2015)

To my mind its all fair and ok until these requests become a problem for the company because company time is being used up answering them. Such could very easily become the case as people will re-use a resource once they find it; so you could end up with half a dozen people firing off questions - taking time away from the company if you respond and being a pain if you don't. 

That's why sometimes its easier to say no or have other setups in place so that you can at least manage your time and your communications toward actual paying customers.



Certainly there is nothing in photography and indeed in business that is likely to be a "huge secret to success". However it still takes time to respond to things and thus one has to measure being polite and helpful against the "cost" of such actions.


----------



## philsphoto (Jul 31, 2015)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well you could be a compeditor at this point, how would you like us to answer your question?



Good point!  LOL

I feel honored when someone asks me for advice when I am on the job, maybe it is a validation thing, who knows.  If my future success would be ruined by the loss of a gig by answering a potential competitor's question then I have bigger problems to worry about.  


Sent by philsphoto.com from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

